# Boer color question



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Is this a common boer color? In person he is very light blonde color I never seen this color. Does he look full?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It is not a common color, but I have seen it before. He looks to have frosted ears as well, so the color more than likely came from a possible nubian ancestor. Is he a percentage?

Edit: I have seen a fullblood doe with that color, too, so it is not impossible to have that color without a different breed.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

The breeder just told me he is full boer. I saw the mamma and she looks full I will post another pic


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

This is the mom and other brother


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

His ears say he is not a fullblood but Ive been wrong before. Can you get a pic of his sire as well?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Does he have papers to prove he is a fullblood with an organization or is he a "fullblood" commercial?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

No he doesn't have papers.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree with Nancy that he probably isn't a fullblood. Frosted ears typically mean a different breed. Without papers, you can never be 100% sure. Nevertheless, he looks great!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

His brother is strange looking too for a boer lol. The mom is all white. Does she look full boer in the picture above


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

They are both very unique! I have seen a lot of wacky colors on fullblood boers, but I have never seen one that is solid white lol. She is more than likely a cross. They are all cuties!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks CountyLineAcres! When I saw the boys for the first time I fell inlove! And I wasn't even there to buy him lol!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I agree with Nancy that he probably isn't a fullblood. Frosted ears typically mean a different breed. Without papers, you can never be 100% sure. Nevertheless, he looks great!


 Our herd started with 88% always bred to FBs. We now have mostly 97%. There are a few with frosted ears that throw those frosted ears. It is not an easy trait to breed out. The solid ear does always have solid ear kids.
And I agree, without papers you cant be sure. But he sure is a cutie!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you Nancy d, I'm glad you all think he looks great.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Our herd started with 88% always bred to FBs. We now have mostly 97%. There are a few with frosted ears that throw those frosted ears. It is not an easy trait to breed out. The solid ear does always have solid ear kids.
> And I agree, without papers you cant be sure. But he sure is a cutie!


Frosted ears are so cute! We have an 88% whose granddam had frosted ears.  I wish she had them or threw them to her kids. They just add so much character!


----------

